# The Crew!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So I am going to introduce the dogs. There are A LOT of new members here so instead of acting like everyone knows us I am going to start fresh 

I am Holly and I have 2 daughters Fish ( Aimee-Red Head) and Noodle (Sherlene- Blonde)
My Girls with their goats.









We also have a huge K9 crew 

*Dumae-* Dumae is a 7 year old Nevada/RE Bitch and has had 1 litter of 6. 2 of those I currently still own which are Faith and Snoop ( They will have new photos in another post, I didn't get to photography them yet)

















*Snoop- 3 year old- Neutered Male Nevada/RE*
















*
Faith- 3 year old Female Nevada/RE*








*
Spock-Almost 1 year old. *Spock and his 2 sisters Crixus and Xena are Co-Owned with Lisa of Performance K9's
























*
Crixus- 2 years old RedBoy/Jocko/Bordeaux*









































*Xena-2 years old RedBoy/Jocko/Bordeaux*









































*CH Caragan's Steel Xia Look-N CGC*- Justice is about 7 years old and not to happy to take photos. Justice is a heavy Lar-San dog. 
















*
UWP NC-Style's Bringing The Heat CGC-* Scorch is a 5 year old Male. Scorch is Gaff/Sierra/Nevada.

































*NKC WP GRCH Spurgeon/OFK's "Blue Bailey"*- Bailey is another who will have new pictures up soon  Bailey Boo is a 7 year old Female.









*Jerry Lee is a rescue I took in who ended up staying here.* His owners moved and left him on his own locked in his yard without food or water. My mothers church took him food and water until my mother found out and contacted me to come pick him up. He is almost 2.

















*Chloe is also a rescue however she is available.* ( I will also have new pics of her soon.) Her owners could not keep her contained and lived in a county where if the dog is loose 3 times it is deemed dangerous and PTS. She was due to be put down 2 days after wee took her . We got the SPCA to allow her transfer to me and she will now be re-homed in my county which doesn't have those type laws.









*We also have a Chi/Jack Russel named Francis- 3 years old.*









*Lastly is Honey. Honey is Nevada/Gaff/Larum/Lar-San. She is just over 1 year old.*


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Quite the crew Holly.. good to see pics of them all.. Spock is really turning out nice


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Show off HOLLY!!! LOL!!! Love me some Scorch, Xena, Crixus, and Faith! Beautiful crew!! Where's the birds??


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No more Birds. With me doing 15-18 units a semester and working I had cut down on the animals. I only have the dogs, goats, chickens and my 2 cats. My snake, birds, chinchillas, and all but 2 of the rabbits were all sold.

I am only 4 Semesters from finishing my an AS in both Accounting and Computer Applications, which will then give me the income to do what I want with the dogs, so I had to prioritize. so we kept the farm animals that just need fed daily and sold everything that needs a lot of care as I don't have time for anything more than the dogs because I keep such a large crew.

You know what to add for those that are old friends of mine I have lost a bit over 50 lbs so here is the new much thinner me!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> No more Birds. With me doing 15-18 units a semester and working I had cut down on the animals. I only have the dogs, goats, chickens and my 2 cats. My snake, birds, chinchillas, and all but 2 of the rabbits were all sold.


Oh, okay....oh well. I'd rather the birds go than the dogs and everything else you have. Love the goats!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

All looking good. I love me some snoop and scortch though <3


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the re-introduction  makes following names easier. Im liking Scortch alot, he's a good lookin boy. And good for u for loosing that much! I wish is could drop the pounds like u did! :cheers:


----------



## MCANCELL (Mar 24, 2012)

What a crew!!! All gorgeous, I love faith & Jerry Lee especially lol


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Looking good holly.. you and the pups


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice to see new pictures of the crew and dang Holly you are looking good. Congrats on getting close to your degree. All the dogs are looking good. I didnt know you took Bailey she is a mighty fine girl.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> I didnt know you took Bailey she is a mighty fine girl.


She was starting to get to old to do much so I got her from Lisa when I picked up Spock. Noodle needed her first dog and I figured what better dog than an old WP dog. I also knew she was good with kids from knowing her from being with Andy. Bailey is a great puller, but do to age can't compete, however she can train Noodle and they are really a great pair together. Noodle loves having her own dog to work.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice to meet you all  beautiful dogs


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Love all the pics Holly. The crew is looking awesome


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Love all the pics!! Crixus is my favorite, love Spock too!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

All of your dogs are gorgeous. Love the markings on that Honey. She's a pretty girl.
Daaaaaang on the 50 lbs! What's your secret? I can't lose more then 10. Stupid genetics. You are looking good girl!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I was on a birth control call the Depo ( the short name lol) It causes weight gain and after almost 2 years off of it I am getting back down to a healthy weight.

I don't have a lot of comparison but here is a photo of my License next too my college ID for my first semester and 3rd semester.. My face of course very noticeable of the weight lost.









Here are also 2 photo of my heavier for those again who have no idea who I am lol.
















I was in a size 22 Wide and now am in a regular 16...Still got a big ass tho!


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

They all look Fantastic.
Crixus, Spock and Xena are definately my faves though


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow Holly, the crew looks awesome, Francis still gets me everytime. BTW, you look freakin fantabulous  kepp up the awesome work girl and good luck with school


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I love too many of your crew to be specific, they're all gorgeous/handsome in their own way. Wonderful crew


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Your dogs are always amazing =] and your girls are so adorable =]


----------

